
Start Hacking – Be The H.A.C.R. – Ep – 01 - LuD1161
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkLLBy-Sk3I
======
LuD1161
Just started with my YouTube channel : HackingSimplified Hope to get some
feedback here. P.S. There's a feedback link in the end ( as well as in the
description ).

A few improvements I got in early feedback :

1\. Improve on video quality ( doesn't look 1080p )

2\. Improve on sound quality

3\. Please please decrease jump cuts or at least make them smooth

4\. Decrease your screen time : Don't want to see you so much -_-

Have started working on next video, current setup has serious hardware
constraints ( recording audio and video from phone ) and lockdown has
increased difficulty getting better hardware.

Nevertheless would love to hear your opinions on this. Also let me know what
all needs to be improved on technical aspects.

